# Datenschutzproblem in Google Toolbar behoben



## Newsfeed (29 Januar 2010)

Unter bestimmten Umständen sendet die Toolbar Informationen über besuchte Webseiten an Google weiter, auch wenn die Toolbar deaktiviert ist. Betroffen ist nur die Version für den Internet Explorer.

Weiterlesen...


----------

